# Thank you NW Florida Tri-State Miniature Horse Club



## Gini (Jul 30, 2008)

*[SIZE=14pt]Sandra and all the Tri-State Miniature Horse Club of NW Florida[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10pt]CMHR received your check today in the amount of $703.86. Thank you for thinking of CMHR when disbanding your miniature horse club. What a generous gift you have made to help the horses! This will put to good use for the benefit of the horses in rescue now and all that will be coming in the future.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=18pt]THANK YOU!!![/SIZE]*


----------



## Mona (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, what a very thoughful thing to do with the money. It is sure needed. Thanks for thinking of CMHR!


----------



## Davie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a great gesture from the NW Florida Tri-State Club. The money could not go to better use. We all thank you for thinking of CMHR. It will certainly be put to good use.

Davie

CMHR OK State Coordinator


----------



## Betty B (Aug 1, 2008)

That is a very caring thing to do. Awesome.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow Thank you so much. I hate that your club disbanded but glad you thought of the rescue when you did. Maybe ya'll can get back together later on.


----------

